# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  Lecteur Windows Media - Synchronisation de musique avec mon smartphone

## Daejung

Bonsoir,

Sous Windows 10, j'ai synchronis 2 albums avec mon smartphone Androd.

La synchro s'est bien faite, mais alors que les pochettes d'albums apparaissent bien dans le lecteur Windows Media, elles ne sont pas reprises dans le lecteur du smartphone.

Y-a-t-il un moyen de remdier  cela ?

Merci

----------

